# Pouring new concret for a existing sidewalk



## metzade (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi,

i have a job im bidding on and wanted some advice, i have done small concret jobs before but this is about 6x100 ft sidewalk but i have bever formed a job like this before and never used expansion joints before and what the proper installition method is the curb will not be removed, thanks in advance


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

What is the question?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

wtf?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

backhoe1 said:


> *What is the question?*


Should he cash the check knowing fully well that he is going to F*** it up???


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It's just concrete, he'll be fine.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

It turns white, gets hard and cracks


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Is this a city sidewalk?

In the cities I have put is sidewalk, they all had specific rules on how they wanted it done, expansion joints, etc. So call them for specs, and you will need expansion joint material between the walk and the curb and gutter, and every ? feet in the walk.

Next hire a finisher that is experienced with city walks, and can set the forms. Now you will find out that the finisher, the concrete supplier, and the other material suppliers made money. But not you, at least you will get some experience and learn a lesson.


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

Kgmz said:


> Is this a city sidewalk?
> 
> In the cities I have put is sidewalk, they all had specific rules on how they wanted it done, expansion joints, etc. So call them for specs, and you will need expansion joint material between the walk and the curb and gutter, and every ? feet in the walk.
> 
> Next hire a finisher that is experienced with city walks, and can set the forms. Now you will find out that the finisher, the concrete supplier, and the other material suppliers made money. But not you, at least you will get some experience and learn a lesson.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Just mix it up in buckets and pour as you go.


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Since this is the most vague question, i'll just give some tips real quick. If the walks are 4" thick then just use your 2x4's on one side of the pour setting it to get your required crosspitch if allowable. Install expansion joint on curb side for the full length of the pour leaving the top of the expansion about a 1/4" higher than the top of the back of the curb so as to not trap water after poured. Codes will dictate how many feet in btw each joint you need to put the expansion joints perpendicular to the curb.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

By the time you buy the material needed to form this job as well as research the specs, you might find you would be better off hiring professionals who already have all the materials and equipment needed to do the job.

If you are the "gc" on this job (as listed on your profile), you must have a concrete contractor that you have used before or at least heard of someone local.

They will know how to work with expansion joints, provide reinforcements/rebar or mesh and size it correctly, observe the slump test, order the right mix and admixtures, etc.

I wouldn't bite this one off yourself.


----------

